# Best Horse Photo Edit



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Post those wonderful edits that you have done! Contest will end on easter.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I wasn't sure if we were aloud to post more than one, so for now I only did one


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

You are allowed up to 5 photos per category. There are 3 category's 
1) most artistic
2) best background change
3) most horsey edit
4) best quote

Sorry apparently my initial post did not have the details.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Mhmph I don't even what to put mine in! What do you think? Best quote maybe?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Here are my entries*

For Most Artistic: Triple To A Tia and I.









For Best Back Ground Change: Fiery Dancing Rebel and Night Sky









For Most Horsey Edit: HR Najha is Queen of Hatch Ranch 









For Best Quote: Triple To A Tia and I 









And my second entree for Best Quote is Rhinestone Gidget and I


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

those look great! BorntoRun I would put those either under best edit or most horsey. your choice they fit under both.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, I'll go for best edit then!


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

these are some photo edits of my horses


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Awsome! only a couple days left!!


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

*Mine*

Most horsey edit


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Most artistic/best quote


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Its after Easter but I thought I'd share my edits anyways...

Most artistic:









Best Quote:



























Best background change:









Not sure which category to put these in:





















































PicsArt_1358304586495_zps2886c2b8.jpg Photo by countrylove88 | Photobucket










I have sooo many more its not even funny lol and I do edits in exchange for artwork if anyone is interested  These are also a mix of my best and worst because they are the only ones on my cellphone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

results are in! Everyone in 1st place gets an edit please just pm me a photo and what you would like done to it. 

Best Overall Edit (this pic cannot place in any of the other catagories)
Roperchick
Best Quote: 
1st- countrylove
2nd- horse4healing
3rd borntorun (and yes I counted you in the contest as I was a little late in judging as I was at my aunts for easter.)

most artistic
1st horse4healing
2nd countrylove
3rd borntorun

most horsey edit
1st) horse4healing
2nd)cupidsblessing
3rd)countrylove

Everyone highlighted in red has gotten a edit please pm me the pictures Congradulations everyone and I loved judging these edits they are all so unique!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry I haven't gotten back to this! Awesomeness! Any way I could hold off on the pic for editing till I go home in June and get some new ones????


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome now I have to find a pic. Thanks! Will pm you soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

